# Wtd: Cheap half decent wireless computer



## da_murphster (25 Sep 2013)

Don't know much about them but prefer wireless.

Ideally a cateye strada or *Blackburn Atom SL3.0 computer*

*Might also stretch to a garmin edge 200 if the price was right!*

*Thanks!*


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Sep 2013)

Budget?


----------



## da_murphster (25 Sep 2013)

Well I have found the Blackburn Atom for £27 at Tredz - so under that

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Blackburn-Atom-SL-3-0-Wireless-Computer_52542.htm

Going rate for Garmin 200 seems to be £50 - £65ish?


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2013)

OT I dislike that the 200 doesn't show a clock on its data page.


----------



## DooDah (25 Sep 2013)

I have a barely used Boardman wireless computer with cadence if you are interested.


----------



## da_murphster (25 Sep 2013)

DooDah said:


> I have a barely used Boardman wireless computer with cadence if you are interested.



What model and what you are looking for it?


----------



## DooDah (26 Sep 2013)

da_murphster said:


> What model and what you are looking for it?


Hi,
It is a Boardman 22 function computer the same as this one http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_761691_langId_-1_categoryId_165741

Halfords 59.99 and selling on Ebay for about 35 quid, so say 30 quid posted?


----------



## DooDah (26 Sep 2013)

Sorry, forgot to say that it in in its original box with the mounts, straps, cable ties, cadence sensor, manuals etc. I can take some photos later if you like.


----------



## da_murphster (26 Sep 2013)

Hmmm...interested but they are going for £35 new on fleabay.

Is it all working? Could you get the cadence to work?


----------



## DooDah (26 Sep 2013)

All working fine, been bought a garmin as a present. The cadence was an issue, but purely because of the shape and angle of my chainstays. I got it to work but it has to be at a really funny angle. Could do 25 quid posted at a push but you would have to wait for it to be posted until after the 9th October. As you are probably aware I live in France. I could post now for 30 quid or I have relatives going back to the UK on the 9th who could post to you for 25.


----------



## da_murphster (26 Sep 2013)

DooDah said:


> All working fine, been bought a garmin as a present. The cadence was an issue, but purely because of the shape and angle of my chainstays. I got it to work but it has to be at a really funny angle. Could do 25 quid posted at a push but you would have to wait for it to be posted until after the 9th October. As you are probably aware I live in France. I could post now for 30 quid or I have relatives going back to the UK on the 9th who could post to you for 25.



OK sounds good - happy to wait until after the 9th and do it for £25. Going to pm.


----------

